# Mathews feather max ok for a beginner?



## patk70 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello there,

My girlfriend purchased a 2nd hand mathews feather max bow, her first ever bow. She kinda struggles a little drawing the bow and i think it has put her off. 

Does anyone know the minimum poundage this bow could be set at and is it suitable for a beginner? Cheers! :darkbeer:


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Take it to a pro shop and have them back the limbs out as far as safely possible. If she can draw it at all right now, then that ought to make it a lot easier for her provided they are not already out as far as they can go. You may have to get new lower poundage limbs... that might be a bit difficult given the age of the bow. 

Good luck!


----------



## patk70 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok will do, many thanks for the advice. Hopefully she will be shooting with it soon.


----------

